# Hard to believe 50 years ago today



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2020)

I was celebrating my birthday at firebase Brown in Cambodia. Not the best memory.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 16, 2020)

Happy birthday Squatting Dog


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2020)

Truly hope your birthdays have improved over the years!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

.. and many more to come


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday, SD!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

A happier birthday these days  @squatting dog


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2020)

Gemini, eh?  Happy Birthday!


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Truly hope your birthdays have improved over the years!


most everyone since has been better.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Gemini, eh?  Happy Birthday!



Yep, schizoid, split guy here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday, thank you for your service!


----------

